# How I made a skeleton pop up from a toe pincher coffin



## Phantom Blue (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks for the "How Too" Lumpy....I think I might give this a shot.

PB


----------



## BobbyA (Aug 20, 2010)

Hi Lumpy, that is pretty clever work. Thanks. 
If you do another consider using the screen door closers, I think there is a tutorial around, they use the rate adjustment screw hole as a port for the air.
You probably want to make sure your compressor pressure regulator does not allow the pressure to go high when not being used, as these devices were not designed to handle much.


----------



## kathy2008 (Jul 17, 2012)

Going to throw out my ignorance here but, please, what does "toe pincher" coffin actually mean? Thanks!


----------



## Lumpy (Sep 19, 2010)

kathy2008 said:


> Going to throw out my ignorance here but, please, what does "toe pincher" coffin actually mean? Thanks!


The name toe pincher comes from the design of the coffin. It is just wide enough at the bottom for the deceased's feet to fit in, thus pinching the toes.


----------



## FatRanza (Nov 5, 2008)

Hey Lumpy, that's pretty cool! Thanks for the tutorial.


----------



## Lumpy (Sep 19, 2010)

Heres a quick video showing it with the fogger hooked up.....


----------



## FatRanza (Nov 5, 2008)

Lumpy, what controls how long the skeleton stays up? He seems to sit there a while before dropping back, can you adjust that with your setup?


----------



## brombones (Sep 16, 2009)

FatRanza said:


> Lumpy, what controls how long the skeleton stays up? He seems to sit there a while before dropping back, can you adjust that with your setup?


I am interested in this too. Looks fantastic man.


----------



## Lumpy (Sep 19, 2010)

The sprinkler head has a spring return that pulls it back down into place. My air leaks are not 100 percent gone. What has to happen is enough air needs to bleed off, via the existing leaks, that the spring can overcome the air pressure and allow the skelly to lay back down. I considered drilling a small hole in the base of the sprinkler valve to allow the pressure to bleed off faster. The problem with that is that the prop will hiss like crazy when I pop it up and it could really effect the prop action if I screw up and make the hole to big. Another option I have is to wire a second button up to the washer solenoid valve and use the second port as an exhaust port. I guess I still have time to play with it.


----------



## brombones (Sep 16, 2009)

Lumpy said:


> The sprinkler head has a spring return that pulls it back down into place. My air leaks are not 100 percent gone. What has to happen is enough air needs to bleed off, via the existing leaks, that the spring can overcome the air pressure and allow the skelly to lay back down. I considered drilling a small hole in the base of the sprinkler valve to allow the pressure to bleed off faster. The problem with that is that the prop will hiss like crazy when I pop it up and it could really effect the prop action if I screw up and make the hole to big. Another option I have is to wire a second button up to the washer solenoid valve and use the second port as an exhaust port. I guess I still have time to play with it.


Wiring the second button seems like a more reliable method to me.


----------



## Lumpy (Sep 19, 2010)

I mounted the washer sonenoid valve in a 50 cal ammo can today. I also made a box with a push button to trigger everything. The push button box plugs into a 110 volt outlet. The ammo can attaches to the push button box with any extension cord. My air hoses attach to the ammo can using quick disconnects. This will make setting this prop up really simple. Seems to work like a charm.


----------



## RandalB (Jun 8, 2009)

Lumpy,
Great piece of DIY pneumatics! Very old school and beautifully executed. 

One thought tho, knowing the walgreens skelleys, you may want to reinforce the connection between the skull and the spine. Using the rest of your broom stick similar to how you mounted the spine to the pivot might be the trick (put the stick in the skull then into the lower part of the spine and both screwed in place). I'd hate to see the pop up turn into a skull-a-pult on ya...

HTH,
RandalB


----------



## Lumpy (Sep 19, 2010)

Well RandalB......you called it correctly. I should have extended the broom handle all the way up into the skull. The doggone spine ended up breaking a bit below the skull. It isnt the end of the world though, just gonna need fixing before Halloween arrives this year.


----------

